# Teachers stigmatizing my disorder and acting really mean and weird around me



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Over a year ago, I told a lot of the professors I was bipolar because I was being stupid. Ever since they've mean to me and acted weird and uncomfortable around me. One teacher shakes when she's around me and acts like I am going to kill her in a psychotic rage! She also patronized me and acted like I was an idiot for not doing an oral presentation. She was really sadistic and mean like I am faking my social anxiety or something. She's the worst one of them all! I cannot believe the amount of ignorance this person and these people have ! They can all get their heads out there asses! 

What do I do? I am not crazy! I complained to the counselor and she did nothing! This is horse ****! No one deserves this! I don't ever want to look at these *******s again! What do I do? Shaking and getting uncomfortable?? What!?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

DesertStar91 said:


> Over a year ago, I told a lot of the professors I was bipolar because I was being stupid. Ever since they've mean to me and acted weird and uncomfortable around me. One teacher shakes when she's around me and acts like I am going to kill her in a psychotic rage! She also patronized me and acted like I was an idiot for not doing an oral presentation. She was really sadistic and mean like I am faking my social anxiety or something. She's the worst one of them all! I cannot believe the amount of ignorance this person and these people have ! They can all get their heads out there asses!
> 
> What do I do? I am not crazy! I complained to the counselor and she did nothing! This is horse ****! No one deserves this! I don't ever want to look at these *******s again! What do I do? Shaking and getting uncomfortable?? What!?


I'm sorry you have to deal with such inconsiderate people. I would contact or have a parent contact the "higher ups", e.g. the administration or department/board of education.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Your mistake was telling them - most people are morons and seem to be unable to develop factually based opinions when confronted with information on something they don't have to care or think about. Seeing as you have told them , though, I think you should contact student services (not the counsellor since they've proven themselves unhelpful) and explain that you're experiencing discrimination due to a health issue, while being as cooperative as possible with your professors until you get out of there.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Alright, thanks you guys. I am never going to tell anyone I am bipolar ever again or anything else. It doesn't matter who they are.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You told your professors you're bipolar and you're upset they're not considerate towards your _social anxiety_? Hmm. Bipolar disorder has a huuge stigma. They probably would've been more understanding about oral presentations and such if you said you have SA.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

laura024 said:


> You told your professors you're bipolar and you're upset they're not considerate towards your _social anxiety_? Hmm. Bipolar disorder has a huuge stigma. They probably would've been more understanding about oral presentations and such if you said you have SA.


That's what I should have done and I really want her to get fired, for that and other reasons like that. She's just a ****ing sadistic moron.


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey, you should find out if your school has some type of accessibility center. My university has a center where people with not only disabilities, like being in a wheelchair of being blind, but also those who are ADD, have social anxiety, etc. can come for help. When I say "help", I don't mean a therapist, I mean where they give you an advocate so that you can get the kind of fair accomodation you need at school, including talking to your professors about your issues. I haven't been there yet because so far I have been able to handle it, but you should just check to see if your school has it. I imagine it would help a lot to have a school official assigned to protect your interests.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

laura024 said:


> They probably would've been more understanding about oral presentations and such if you said you have SA.


Then again, probably not.. it's not like SA isn't stigmatized either. In general this stuff is best never stated in public unless you know what you're doing (or trying a new radical exposure therapy approach)


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> Then again, probably not.. it's not like SA isn't stigmatized either. In general this stuff is best never stated in public unless you know what you're doing (or trying a new radical exposure therapy approach)


They were judging me when they first met me before I said I was bipolar or had SA. I think these people are just plain mean and it has to do with what kind of people they are mostly. They're just horrible human beings, stigma or not.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

DesertStar91 said:


> They were judging me when they first met me before I said I was bipolar or had SA. I think these people are just plain mean and it has to do with what kind of people they are mostly. They're just horrible human beings, stigma or not.


Same here.. Now I'm completely alone all the time in univ, it's not that I'm the only loner here, but it seems like everyone keeps judging me and avoiding me. Even the teachers seems like they disliked me. But now I'm tired of all these. Who cares, they're just being mean so don't think too much bout them. I still need to study and try to not let my SA affect my grade like what I did in HS.


----------

